# M vs. m



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

I know that some people, when listing the name of a piece will capitalize or not, depending. Fugue in D Major vs. Fugue in D minor. How common is this?


----------



## World Violist (May 31, 2007)

Actually, it's more common to have the key itself either capitalized or not: D major or d minor.


----------



## Orgel (Dec 29, 2006)

That's an option I hadn't considered. Thanks, Violist.


----------

